

Shared password URLs that expire - eismcc
http://tmpkey.com

======
jhrobert
I guess there are use cases where this is a useful service. Some such use
cases should be described to make thing easier to understand.

I think that is it actually the URL that expires, not the password. Once you
know the password, nothing prevent you to use it long after the link has
expired. Unles s I missed something really big...

~~~
gvb
No, you put your finger on the elephant in the room.

The "temporary password" is more like a yellow sticky note: it curls up and
fall off your terminal after 3 days, but you can still find it on your
desk(top) if you look around.

The scheme only works if the user did not write the password down and did not
save a copy of the unencrypted document / web site.

------
eismcc
I agree that the passwords themselves don't expire. The meaning I'm trying to
convey is that if you shared the URL in an email, for example, the password
associated with that URL would no longer be accessible. It's quite likely the
password itself has been written down. Perhaps a better marketing message is
as you suggest, 'Password URLs that expire'

------
eismcc
There's also an API:

<https://tmpkey.com/API.html>

